# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  أهم صفات الداعية.

## أم ريان المغربية

أهم صفات الداعية : 
١-الاخلاص لله تعالى.
٢-تطوير النفس (تعلم العلم الشرعي، كن كثير المطالعة، تعلم فنون الالقاء و اساليب التأثير و مختلف وسائل الدعوة).
٣-لا تفخم نفسك وتتخيل انك مؤهل تأهيل تاما لأن تكون داعية او تتصور انه انه بمجرد سماع الناس اول كلمة منك فسيتأثرون و يتوبون.
٤-كن جبلا لا يستثيرك الناس.
٥-من الخذلان الوقيعة في الصالحين.
٦-الرفق.
٧-حفظ السر (اذا اسر اليك بعض من تدعوه بمشكلة فلا تفضح سره).
٨-اثبت على مبادئك لا تتلون ولا تتغير.
٩-كن شجاعا في الدعوة الى الله و التبليغ مع الحكمة و الموعظة الحسنة.
١٠-لا تنه الناس عن شيء و انت تفعله.
١١-لا تقتل نفسك بالهم(أعطيت محاضرة لم تنجح، الفت كتابا لم ينتشر...) فالهادي رب العالمين.
١٢-كن لماحا للدخول الى قلوب الناس (قل لأحدهم :صوتك جميل لو كنت تقرأ به القرآن، عندك قبول تصلح ان تكون داعية، جزاك الله خيرا على تشغيل القرآن لسائق مواصلات...).
١٣-الدعوة غير المباشرة لشخص عن طريق شخص اخر تقول له مثلا (فلان عنده أخلاق تؤهله للالتزام، فلان يليق به اعطاء الدروس...).
١٤- ليس مهما أن تنجح دائما.
١٥-كف الاذى عن الآخرين ( اذا سمعت اساءة او غيبة في احدهم فذب عن عرضه وان لم تفعل ساءك.هذا كداعية و أساء ذلك الى صورتك كداعية عند من تم اغتيابه بحضورك).

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيك، ومن أهم الصفات بعد الاستعانة بالله الصبر

----------

